# BFD and Tactile Transducers?



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I picked up a DSP1124P yesterday in the hopes of getting my feet wet with REW for measurements and corrections for my sub. As I understand from all of the reading so far, the BFD has two channels (12 filters for each, or 24 for one..).

Would it be feasible to have one channel used for filters on the Sub, and the other to serve as a quasi 'low pass' filter for my Aura Bass Shakers? The shakers are run from another receiver, using the line-level Sub-out from my first receiver by way of an RCA splitter. Right now, the shakers receive only the Sub signal with a crossover of ~100hz. I wish to implement some sort of low pass filter to only allow the shakers to kick in around ~50-60hz for the deep LFE only. I was thinking that maybe I could apply enough filters with the BFD on this signal to achieve the same effect? I figure if I take the Receiver#1 'split' line-level Sub out -->BFD-->Receiver#2 line in-->Shakers, that this should be fine?

On a side note, I noticed my BFD has a Ver 1.1 EEPROM - am I correct that the MIDI issue does not affect that version?

Any thoughts or ideas on this are greatly appreciated!

Tom


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can certainly do that. This thread tells how to model a low pass filter in REW that you can load into the BFD.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

what about one channel as parametic EQ and one channel as graphic EQ? Is that possible? Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what about one channel as parametic EQ and one channel as graphic EQ?


No, it's a two channel parametric equalizer, but you can design just about any response curve in REW and enter it.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nope. The BFD is parametric only.

That said, you could design one channel to _function_ like a graphic, although you wouldn’t get the visual representation of the sliders (which is why they call those equalizers “graphic.” For instance, if you wanted the BFD to simulate the function of a 15-band graphic, you could set each filter for the same frequency values a 15-band has (25 Hz, 40 Hz, 63 Hz etc.), set the bandwidth of each filter at 2/3-octave.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can certainly do that. This thread tells how to model a low pass filter in REW that you can load into the BFD.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Fantastic info! Thanks for the help, Wayne. I hitched everything up and started getting configured last night, and am getting used to making measurements and so forth. It's great to know that there is such a great wealth of knowledge and helpful enthusiasts only a few keystrokes away! :clap:

Back to tweaking!


----------

